
Lattice Drops EULA Clause Forbidding FPGA Bitstream Reverse Engineering - homarp
https://hackaday.com/2020/06/06/lattice-drops-eula-clause-forbidding-fpga-bitstream-reverse-engineering/
======
magicalhippo
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23419430](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23419430)

Glad to see it reversed. Not that I have skin in the game, but I did just get
an iCE40 dev board to fool around with.

